# puppy rash on tummy



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hey guys!! want some advice my puppys got like a rash on her tummy i will take fotos of it and upload them could you tell me what you think it is???i will get fotos and upload them so u can see shes a black lab 9-10 weeks old x x


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

It may just be a heat rash or a little grass rash 

Chloe


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thats what my mum thot jst wanted second opinions tho xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine both got a rash on their tum where the bald patch is, as hair started to gradually grow in at the edges.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Daisy had something which looked like this, the vet said it was basically a bit like puppy acne. Didn't give us anything for it, but we started giving her a tablespoon of cod liver oil in her food.
It cleared up pretty quick but no idea if that was attributed to the cod liver oil or not... may be worth a try


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

has she recently had her jabs?
i know of a few dogs that have reacted to their jabs and that looks preety much the same on the pics, x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

she had her 1st jab erm...cant remember but her next jab is on thursdy


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Has the grass been cut recently where she has been lying? 
If so it could be ants, they get irritated by the grass being cut and bite. My pair get this every time the grass is cut.

x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

grass was cut a few days ago maybe about a week ago so yeh maybe, just worried its something bad shes my baby!! x


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

This is likely something called a puppy pyoderma which is nothing to worry about. Puppies can sometimes get little bumps on the abdomen that look like a bacterial skin infection but there are no bacteria there. It usually goes away on its own within a few weeks.

If it does seem to be itchy or if the spots are getting ulcerated then it could actually be a bacterial infection, but this is less likely.

Dr. Marie.
Online Veterinary Advice


----------



## mag&me (May 6, 2009)

My last dog used to get a reaction to long grass and our vet said it was very common and to use diluted liquid salvon on it. Turned out he was allergic to salvon so we tried calomine which worked a treat.

If you're really concerned why don't you pop him into the vets just to put your mind at rest?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yeh well she has vets tomorow so i will ask her...but just wanted to c what u guys thot! x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

turns out its puppy acne and theres nuthing to worry about!! poor pup had last injection today she was fine with it but she wasnt happy with micro chip  shes feeling a bit sorry for herself atm! lol


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

glad to hear it's nothing serious, Meg had a rash when she was a pup it was sort of raised red lumps under her belly, she ended up with an injection and steriods for a week until it went


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well if they get any worse or inflamed she will need anti biotic but hopefully they wont!!!


----------



## angelunimportant (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi there I'm new here but my 14 week old Pyrenean had developed a rash on her tummy two, it's dry and scabbed a little but she doesn't itch it. Somone said it might be some sort of urine infection as she's started licking round her privite parts alot this morning.
Any ideas?


----------



## miah1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dr. Marie. is right.there is nothing to worry about it,but if you feel itchy then you must consult to Veterinary specialist.


----------

